# Do you use a glass canopy?



## Mitchell (Jul 18, 2010)

Doesn't it cut down on light and grow too much algae?

I will be planting in a week or so but have been covered for years. 
The only thing that I grew besides osteoicthys was algae on the glass canopy


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

cutting down on light typically grows _less _algae....


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i have glass tops.. the only issue with it is the algea that grows on the glass that survives due to trapped moisture... no matter how much you clean it.... sigh!

Amy


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

xmas_one said:


> cutting down on light typically grows _less _algae....


I think the OP is referring to algae growing on the glass cover.

Amy:
I wonder if Nerites would venture out of the water to clean the glass top.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

had em but gave up on trying to keep em clean they would get spots that wouldnt come off and it was a daily battle, now i use only one of the slats as preliminary cover to protect just my light strip


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

Go topless. It's veeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrry european :icon_wink


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

dj2005 said:


> I think the OP is referring to algae growing on the glass cover.
> 
> Amy:
> I wonder if Nerites would venture out of the water to clean the glass top.


that's weird, i've never had algae grow on my covers..


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

xmas_one said:


> that's weird, i've never had algae grow on my covers..


Me either, I have an open top 5.5, and a glass top 36 gal. It REALLY helps cut down on evaporation, since the air is so dry here in Colorado


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

xmas_one said:


> that's weird, i've never had algae grow on my covers..


I never used a cover so I can't say I have either. :hihi: I was just making that assumption due to this line:
"The only thing that I grew besides osteoicthys was algae on the glass canopy"


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

vinegar usually takes things off my glass covers,


----------



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

i did run a glass top but dont any more, i like how it looks without one


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

I had a glass versatop for my 16 gallon for about 30 seconds before I shattered it peeling the plastic dividing strip.

at no point did it actually make it to the top of my tank


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

I run glass canopy and I have never had algea on it. I leave a quarter inch to half inch below the water surface though not sure if this helps. but it does get waterspots from holding evaporated water.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i stopped using the cover due to the condensation that built up on it, the algae that grew on it, and the mineral deposits when the moisture evaporated off of it. i hated cleaning it

the only benefit that i really had was that it stopped the fish from jumping out. i dont mind a little bit of evap.


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

I solved the evaporation problem by adding water to my tank on wednesday or thursday.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

kaldurak said:


> I solved the evaporation problem by adding water to my tank on wednesday or thursday.


I wish that would be as simple as it sounds for me. I do my water changes on wed. and if I did not use a glass top on my 36 gal. I would be having to top the tank off every other day. I can literally loose 1" of water in a day, depending on how hot it is outside. The 5.5 gal which is open top gets pretty bad sometimes. But I cannot use the glass top with that one due to the betta, and floating plants.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

This is one of those things that varies a lot across the country/world. In this area, I feel I need a cover. One to keep the fish in and junk out. Two to reduce the evaporation. While it does collect a lot of algea and makes a pain to clean, if I don't use a cover of some type, the evaporation and hard water makes the top of the tank collect water deposits. I go with covers as the lesser pain.


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

I am in Houston, so I have a lot of evaporation too. I top off with RO/DI water a couple of times a week. No glass tops. They are a pain to clean and they don't stay clear. I have a couple of tanks with those big wooden hoods, which are nice in some ways and don't put anything between the lights and the water.

The big glass center brace in my 125 is a bigger pain than a glass top, since I can't take it out to clean it or to trim below it.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I've had a lot of covers, and still do, but they always end up stored away somewhere. I'm just too lazy to do the upkeep on them...lol

The only time I've actually used them is when I was housing fish that were known jumpers, skittish etc.
Evaporation is one downside, but I don't mind topping off here and there when needed. Takes a little more to heat a tank uncovered as well.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Center brace is my only cover. It a pain to clean as it is. At every water change I soak a paper towel with vinegar and wipe it down top and bottom while the water level is down.


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

I've always had glass tops due to my cats. While I've never had algae growing on them, they are a pain when it comes to condensation and hard water spots. I grow low light plants so light availability has never been an issue.


----------



## aGiantLeaf (Jul 19, 2010)

kaldurak said:


> I solved the evaporation problem by adding water to my tank on wednesday or thursday.



Unless you are using RO-ed water, that is dramatically changing the chemistry.


----------



## J.farrand (Jul 12, 2010)

I had the slime aglae on my glass cover. I like the look of the glass but trying to keep it clear was a pain. I like the toppless approach and now one of my echindorus species is 12-16 inches out of the water.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

aGiantLeaf said:


> Unless you are using RO-ed water, that is dramatically changing the chemistry.


only if you have a massive amount of evap and you arent doing weekly water changes. or if you do dont do a water change for months and all you do is top off the water, then yeah.

but if you are doing weekly water changes, like 50% than its nothing to worry about


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I just leave my tank topless. I have to replace maybe 2-3 gallons during the week. I just use $.60 gallons of distilled water from Walmart. I doubt it would hurt anything to just put water from the tap in (even as hard as our water is) but I can afford the two dollars a week. I could probably just leave the water level as it is also, but what fun is a fish tank if you aren't fiddling around with it on a daily basis.


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

topless is great. only draw back is evaporation.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

downside about topless is fish getting out.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I've not had fish in a planted tank yet but expect to soon. With that in mind I have to say that fish jumping has been my most common fish death since getting back into the hobby. Even with a wooden canopy, several fish have managed to get on the glass half cover and flip to the back and into the floor. The back of the canopy is left open to let heat out, but fish can go as well. I've lost an archer,silver dollar, and an eel as jumpers. The eel went out a hole 11/2X11/2 inch where a heater had been removed.


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

I do have a glass top and what I did is just set my lights right on top of that glass.


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

I am wondering about this as well. I have a wooden canopy that will be going on my tank and plan on stocking kuhli loaches, who are known escape artists. My plan was to put the canopy on backwards, and cover the opening with glass, so I can have some plants growing up out of the water. I love the look of open top tanks, but don't want to lose my fish. Anyone do anything similar? Sorry if I'm thread jacking

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

huhu89151734 said:


> I do have a glass top and what I did is just set my lights right on top of that glass.


Exactly what I do. There is about a 2" strip along gthe back that is open, for cords and such. I covered this using breathable meshy type fabric attached to the tank with velcro for easy removal. Works like a charm and the fabric molds itself right around all the hoses for a tight fit that no fishys are gonna get past.


----------



## sean117Ply (Jun 28, 2009)

xmas_one said:


> that's weird, i've never had algae grow on my covers..


I alway have algae growing on my glass lid/tops. It's extremely slimy.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I clean mine with vinegar each time I do a water change.


----------



## The Rockster (Aug 2, 2007)

*No Brainer For Me!! YMMV*

Hi,
I have been using a glass top for about 6 years, due to the cat hair, parrot dander as well as the evaporation problems living in the tropics.

In the past I have read articles on the water & light combination leaching onto the glass. Apparently, the heat of the light heats up the water, which creates a cloudy like haze, that will eventually permanently etch into the glass(causing less light to penetrate threw it) . 

Because of this concern, as well as algae buildup, and the high temps of the water, I have been lowering the level when doing weekly water changes.
Generally I fill up the tank till I have reached the middle of the top frame. This makes the tank look full, yet there is no water touching the glass top.I do clean the glass top weekly with a sponge and r/o water.

Using auto co2, of course, I believe in the necessity of surface ripple, as well as using an air curtain at night to increase the oxygen in the warm water. 

This strategy has worked for me for years. No algae problems on the glass hood, no cloudy glass, and lots of surface oxygen.


----------



## sean117Ply (Jun 28, 2009)

The Rockster said:


> Apparently, the heat of the light heats up the water, which creates a cloudy like haze, that will eventually permanently etch into the glass(causing less light to penetrate threw it) .


Steam? No... Way... 

Just dilute some CLR into a tub of water and soak the glass in there, I do and mine come up a treat. The main cause is mineral deposits.


----------

